# Flame-Point Shorthair



## Winter Hawk (Jul 28, 2006)

This is Sparticas, he is the "best friend" in our cat kingdom. They are both taken with natural light, coming in through the window. Once again, taken with the Sony F707. Comments and critique welcome.







This one is his "Grumpy Old Man" look  






Winter Hawk


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh wow!
These eyes!
Soooo blue! 
My daughter will ENVY your cat for having SUCH blue eyes ... she would so love to have blue eyes herself but doesn't, hers are "cat green"  .
I particularly like how Spartacus (?) set himself off the dark background in the first, and the eyes really SHINE in that first photo.

The second is a bit blue all in all ... wrong white balance?


----------

